# Good devotional Books



## Ajay (Jan 30, 2018)

Can someone please suggest good devotional book, especially for the morning readings. Thanq

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## scottmaciver (Jan 30, 2018)

Spurgeon's morning & evening is well worth reading (Online Here) (Hard Copy Here)

Also someone recently gave me a copy of J.C. Philpot's 'Through Baca's Vale,' which is just one reading per day, but excellent. (Hard Copy Here)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 30, 2018)

Carson's are good:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028BEE3I

https://www.amazon.com/Love-God-Vol-Companion-Discovering-ebook/dp/B002A4MIMM

See also:
https://www.biblegateway.com/devotionals/

Sometimes my daily verse of the day (set up to deliver 4 different translations) just leads me to my own personal devotional readings:
https://www.biblegateway.com/reading-plans/verse-of-the-day/next


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 30, 2018)

Come ye apart, by J.R. Miller. We use it every morning for family devotions.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 30, 2018)

_Family Worship Bible Guide_, edited by Joel R. Beeke
_The Songs of Jesus: A Year of Daily Devotions in the Psalms_ by Tim Keller
_God's Wisdom for Navigating Life: A Year of Daily Devotions in the Book of Proverbs_ by Tim Keller
_Morning Thoughts_ by Octavius Winslow
_Voices from the Past: Puritan Devotional Readings: Volume 1_, edited by Richard Rushing
_Voices from the Past: Puritan Devotional Readings: Volume 2_, edited by Richard Rushing
_A Spiritual Treasury for the Children of God_ by William Mason (first published in 1765)
_The Business of Heaven: Daily Readings from C. S. Lewis_, edited by Walter Hooper
_A Year with C. S. Lewis: Daily Readings from His Classic Works_, edited by Patricia S. Klein
_Jewels from John Newton: Daily Readings from the Works of John Newton_, edited by Miller Ferrie
_Flowers from a Puritan's Garden: Illustrations and Meditations_ by C. H. Spurgeon (not set up as a daily devotional, but can easily be used as one)

I have read (or have read in, in the case of the Spurgeon), or am now reading, all of these books.


----------



## Unworthy_Servant (Jan 31, 2018)

J.C. Ryle's Daily Readings.
https://www.amazon.com/Daily-readings-all-four-Gospels/dp/1783971088


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll chime in with Robert Hawker's "The Poor Man's Morning and Evening Portions."

Here's the PDF document: http://www.grace-ebooks.com/library/Robert Hawker/RH_Poor Man's Morning and Evening.pdf

Here is a link to the Kindle and Nook versions: https://www.monergism.com/poor-mans-morning-and-evening-portion-robert-hawker

Here is a link to the hardback version from Amazon (Solid Ground Books says it's out of print; Reformation Heritage doesn't seem to carry it). There's also a Kindle version for 0.99 if you really want to pay for the digital version: https://www.amazon.com/Poor-Mans-Morning-Evening-Portions/dp/1892777053


----------

